# Lowrance - GRRRRRRRRRRRR



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Yuuuuup....backpack.

And as I was boucning from ice berg to ice berg that very thought crossed my mind. 

Then I flashed to a couple of threads claiming that the L was not as tough as the V. 

I then I was distracted by the thought that my wife was busy and I could sneek to the Cozy Inn for an unapproved beer.

And somewhere in there I broke it.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Good luck with your unit. Lowrance turn around time SUCKS when you have to have a unit fixed. Took me a whole summer to get a unit back. Allot of good it did when it was time to put the boat away...Luckily we had another unit to put on there or we woulda been S.O.L. or buy another unit....Cant get any accessories for Lowrance units either. Always outta stock when i want something. They make good units, but when you need em repaired or need accessories....GOOD LUCK.:sad:


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

I just received mine in the mail. it won't even turn on. keeps blowing the fuse in the power cord. the company is sending me another one.

hopefully that one will work.


----------



## Formula31 (Feb 17, 2009)

I just ordered one at the sport show in GR.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

UPMOUNTY,

I've seen you fish...electronics aint gonna help.

Going to Emerson tomorrow if your off. Bring er swim trunks. The ice was 5 inches yesterday adn tis raining today....sooooooo....Dennis is going out first.


----------



## animalsrdelicious (Jul 30, 2006)

I had a problem last summer and it only took about 1 week for them to send a new unit, mine was still under warranty. I put a nice little note in about how I was going to buy a vexilar or some other brand if they couldn't help.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

2tundras said:


> UPMOUNTY,
> 
> I've seen you fish...electronics aint gonna help.
> 
> Going to Emerson tomorrow if your off. Bring er swim trunks. The ice was 5 inches yesterday adn tis raining today....sooooooo....Dennis is going out first.


Who caught the fish you couldn't the other day?????? With your fishing pole:gaga:


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

just got my other new one in today and it turns on so that is a good thing so far


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

I would be happy to take the x67c off you hands for 50 bucks.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

fyi, lowrance is a pain for customer service. takes 45-60 minutes to get through on their phone, 2-3 month turn around on stuff, and there are tons of people with bad feedback from them, junk units from the start.

do a search on google or make a post in the big lake forum i'm sure you'll get lots of horror stories. lowrance seems to be the worst company with the best reputation.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

actually i didnt go throug lowrance. i went through reed's store where i purchased it. they sent me a new one without any hassel and i sent my other one in.


----------



## Formula31 (Feb 17, 2009)

Still waiting for graph. I might be regretting this.:sad:


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Formula31 said:


> Still waiting for graph. I might be regretting this.:sad:


 
Some other guys on here were saying it them months to get thier units back. I'm sending mine back at ice out and plan on not seeing it unitl ice in next Dec.


----------



## motownfisher (Jan 27, 2009)

Suprised no one learns that Lowrance makes garbage and their customer service sucks.


----------



## motownfisher (Jan 27, 2009)

2tundras said:


> Some other guys on here were saying it them months to get thier units back. I'm sending mine back at ice out and plan on not seeing it unitl ice in next Dec.


Great idea!!! But if your unit fails in December then what?


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Right on Motown...Their units have went down the chitter. IMO, they used to have the corner market, but in recent years have really went down hill IMO. Seems their quality control is quite poor. I was on the GLA site about a week ago and their is a long running thread with lowrance horror stories. Never had any problems with my garmins or vexilar units. I have a color Lowrance Graph, and when it dies or i decide to upgrade i will NOT be replacing it with Lowrance. Tired of the B.S.


----------

